# Can i make it run better ?



## Rooster ? (Jun 3, 2018)

I have a 1957 wd45 .it sat all winter under tarp..last year was the first year i used it .ran pretty well .well when i got it it couldnt make it up a small hill but i got someone to tune it up so it ran in all fours gears .i used it to bushhog tall grass .i took my second cut of the field with it .as the season wou d down it started to stall and not start .this year it started ran for about 2 hours till i shut it off.could get it to run again untill yesterday. New battery .new plugs .wires .New cap ,cleaned airintake. Cleaned carb but never actually too it appart...it finally started working seemingly better when i when i sandpapered the spinny thing in the distributor cap . now it starts runs . but it doesnt like 3rd gear .and it has no balls while bush hogging ..i have to ride the pto lever to keep it from stalling .and it struggles up hills .how can i make it run .better .like in all four gears and up hills .and cutti g some long grass with bush hog .reall need anyones advice .thank u


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Timing could be an issue, or the fuel outlet on the gas tank could be dirty. If you store your tractor under a tarp, make sure that the tractor can breathe. If the tarp is air and water tight, condensation may give you grief and cause your tractor to rust excessively!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As Pogobill wrote....
Does motor run rough or over heat before stalling?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Hopefully you are not attempting to run with stale fuel from last season. Fuel goes bad in weeks unless preserved. No power, difficult to start, and stalls are symptoms of bad fuel.

After setting under a tarp over the winter I would suspect the carburetor jets are badly gummed to the point they are clogged to some extent. If it runs get some Sea Foam and treat the fuel to the maximum listed on the can. Let it run for half an hour, with the Sea Foam in the fuel, then shut it down and let it set overnight. It may just start running progressively better once the gumk is loosened in the carburetor jets.


----------



## Rooster ? (Jun 3, 2018)

Thomas said:


> As Pogobill wrote....
> Does motor run rough or over heat before stalling?


Ok i noticed back fire or after fire .the gas is clean .i played the the gas air mix on the carb while idling it stopped but started it today to try it out and the after fire seems worse


----------



## Rooster ? (Jun 3, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Timing could be an issue, or the fuel outlet on the gas tank could be dirty. If you store your tractor under a tarp, make sure that the tractor can breathe. If the tarp is air and water tight, condensation may give you grief and cause your tractor to rust excessively!


Thanks im going to find a way to get it indoors this winter


----------



## Rooster ? (Jun 3, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Hopefully you are not attempting to run with stale fuel from last season. Fuel goes bad in weeks unless preserved. No power, difficult to start, and stalls are symptoms of bad fuel.
> 
> After setting under a tarp over the winter I would suspect the carburetor jets are badly gummed to the point they are clogged to some extent. If it runs get some Sea Foam and treat the fuel to the maximum listed on the can. Let it run for half an hour, with the Sea Foam in the fuel, then shut it down and let it set overnight. It may just start running progressively better once the gumk is loosened in the carburetor jets.


Thanks i will


----------



## Rooster ? (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks everyone so much..i really want to make this tractor work.i cant afford a new one and the work. To take care of all my wifes horses is back breaking .i love it but im getting to old to not have the help this tractor provides .cutting long grass keeping the weeds in check ..etc


----------



## Rooster ? (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Rooster ? (Jun 3, 2018)

One more question please .any idea how much engine oil i need as i would like to change it and is and what kind should i use


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

That's a clean looking machine , I'm sure with a little tinkering and time she will be running well.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The spec calls for 6 qts. and I'd think 10w30 would be fine. If you are burning oil you may want to think about a heavier oil.


----------



## Rooster ? (Jun 3, 2018)

pogobill said:


> The spec calls for 6 qts. and I'd think 10w30 would be fine. If you are burning oil you may want to think about a heavier oil.


Lol im canadian


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, 6 liters! A US quart is pretty much 1 liter. I've heard that the WD45 may take just over 6 qts, so perhaps pick up an extra liter for your oil change and keep the rest for topping up as needed.
I'm Canadian as well. I pretty much use 10W30 in most of my old Iron, liters of it!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Do not feel left by the side of the road with that clean Allis. It is a far better and longer lasting tractor than any of the new stuff! Wish I had one that clean.


----------



## Rooster ? (Jun 3, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Do not feel left by the side of the road with that clean Allis. It is a far better and longer lasting tractor than any of the new stuff! Wish I had one that clean.


We got it for free . my wifes co worker got it from her grandfather who passed.it just sat in her driveway for years .it has a homeon our farm in elmvale ont. I would like to slowy bring it back .ive seen some videos on restored allis tractors so im going to try .thanks for everyones help .im thinking my biggest problem lies in the fact that its starti g to back fire or after fire .


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Free! What a deal. Backfiring is usually the result of a lean fuel condition. These carburetors are very simple, but modern gasoline deteriorates very quickly and forms varnish that clogs the jets. 

I would acquire the repair manual and a carburetor kit, then disassemble and clean the jets and internal passages. Check the float level to be sure it is correct, too low a level will also cause backfiring. 

I use a non-foaming carburetor cleaner I obtain from Honda motorcycle dealers. The foaming type sold in most auto parts stores is messy, and obscures the parts being cleaned.

Covering with a tarp also creates high humidity that seeps into the ignition coil and the distributor condenser. Both those components can then ground out and result in low spark energy that can lead to misfires and pops.


----------



## Rooster ? (Jun 3, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Free! What a deal. Backfiring is usually the result of a lean fuel condition. These carburetors are very simple, but modern gasoline deteriorates very quickly and forms varnish that clogs the jets.
> 
> I would acquire the repair manual and a carburetor kit, then disassemble and clean the jets and internal passages. Check the float level to be sure it is correct, too low a level will also cause backfiring.
> 
> ...


That was very heplfull thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Elmvale, eh? I just scooted by your this past weekend, on a trip down to London / Chatham-Kent area.


----------

